# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG GW525 chú dế cho teen nghiền mạng

## TeamSEOAQ

Kiểu dáng gọn gàng với kiểu phối màu trẻ trung bắt mắt, *LG GW525*
thiết kế trượt mở để lộ bàn phím QWERTY cùng màn hình cảm ứng đầy đủ
rộng 2.8 inch rất hữu ích cho việc chát chít hoặc nhắn tin. Di động hỗ
trợ kết nối tốc độ cao HSDPA tốc độ 7.2 Mb/giây, Bluetooth v2.0 với
A2DP, máy ảnh độ phân giải 3 Megapixel, khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng microSD
tối đa 8GB, chơi game chuyển động… 

Ngoài ra, *LG GW525* ứng dụng nền tảng mạng xã hội phong phú, một trình duyệt tìm kiếm trên Google có sẵn, tính năng _LiveSquare_
cho phép đưa tên ai đó trong danh bạ ra màn hình Home với các ký tự
đẹp, cho phép vào nhanh để gọi điện, nhắn tin. Đặc biệt, chú dế phổ
biến công nghệ nhắn tin cao cấp, push e-mail thông qua Microsoft
Exchange ActiveSync.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
​_Thiết kế trẻ trung hướng tới người dùng tuổi teen phù hợp để chát chít, nhắn tin.​_​

​_Màn hình TFT cảm ứng đầy đủ rộng 2.8 inch chiến gần hết bề mặt.​_

[br]​_Phong cách đơn giản qua chất liệu nhựa ABS cứng cáp, cầm khá thích tay.​_​_[br]​_​_Chú dế "phom người" dạng chuẩn, các kích thước 106,5 x 53 x 15,9 mm.[br][br]​_​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
_​_​_Ngay dưới màn hình là 3 phím Call, tùy chọn chức năng và End Call.[br][br]​_​_Bàn phím QWERTY rộng rãi, nút bấm duy trì khoảng cách với nhau.[br][br]​_​_Các phím chức năng được bố trí đều xung quanh thân máy.[br][br]​_​_Đáng tiếc, LG GW525 không có giắc audio 3.5 mm đang rất phổ biến.​_​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
LG GW525 được thiết kế trượt ngang để tận dụng tối đa diện tích cho bàn
phím. Khác với màu đen huyền bí bên ngoài, bàn phím sau khi trượt ra
lại mang màu da cam (hoặc màu xanh) rất sặc sỡ, rất phù hợp với phong
cách cá tính của các bạn trẻ. Máy như rộng ra gấp đôi. Bàn phím QWERTY
đầy đủ kèm các phím hỗ trợ sẽ giúp việc nhắn tin, chat hay soạn văn bản
trở nên dễ dàng.[br]
*[br]
GW525 chú trọng nhiều vào chức năng soạn thảo
*

----------


## Vibe89

nghe nói đây là dế chức năng pro mà giá lại khá cạnh tranh. chưua đến 4tr mà đc con dế có 3G này, có wifi này, cam 5mp, hệ điều hành nữa.

----------


## blazefuzy143

em này có cả wifi lẫn 3G cơ à, em này cũng được đấy chứ, giá bao nhiêu vậy

----------


## traihalinh

hơn 3tr bạn ạ! LG vẫn nổi tiếng là có giá cạnh tranh với các hãng khác mà. nhưng em này làm gì có 3G nhỉ?

----------


## tebaogoc

em này có 3G, ko có wifi thui. nhưng trong máy lại có sẵn facebook, và google nữa, nên rất tiện lợi khi vào mạng.

----------


## MuRom92

nhìn kiểu dáng này có vẻ như con này là sự kết hợp của em KP500 và KS360 thì phải?

----------


## mapvnn

đúng là thân máy của em này giống em KP500 thật, em này thiết kế trẻ trung hướng tới người dùng tuổi teen phù hợp để chát chít, nhắn tin.​

----------


## hangdambao00

bàn phím ko nuột bằng KS360 nhưng chức năng lại đỉnh hơn.

----------


## anthao

màn hình em này tương đối rộng, tha hồ mà xem phim và chơi trò chơi

----------

